# Щипать



## Zaika

Скажите, пожалуйста, какие из этих фраз правильны?

1) мне щиплет рану 
2) мне щиплет рана
3) щиплет в ране 
4) рана будет щипать от мыла
5) мыло будет щипать рану

Спасибо заранее


----------



## GCRaistlin

(3)-(5)


----------



## Zaika

У меня щиплет рану или рана?


----------



## Assiduous student

Zaika said:


> У меня щиплет рану или рана?



Да, так будет правильно. Кстати, и есть просторечные формы щипет и щипает. Я интересуюсь такими вещами, но наверное лучше иностранцам придержаться норм.


----------



## Zaika

Какой вариант правильный:

1) у меня щиплет рана
2) у меня щиплет рану


----------



## Maroseika

Если нужно употребить существительное, то скорее "У меня щиплет рану". Но чаще используют безличный оборот:

_- Сейчас смажу йодом, немного пощиплет (будет щипать). Щиплет?
- Да, немного.  От йода всегда щиплет. 

Мыло щиплет глаза́._


----------



## Assiduous student

Zaika, I'm sorry I got it wrong. Thankfully, there are many Russians here... I'll stick to у меня щиплет в глазах for ease of memorisation.

Ed: I deleted my wrong explanation not to conceal my mistake, but to avoid leading people astray who happen upon the thread.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Если нужно употребить существительное, то скорее "У меня щиплет рану".


Обсуждение с окружающими меня носителями языка показало равную приемлемость вариантов _У меня щиплет рана_ и _У меня щиплет рану._


----------



## Assiduous student

GCRaistlin said:


> Обсуждение с окружающими меня носителями языка показало равную приемлемость вариантов _У меня щиплет рана_ и _У меня щиплет рану._



Очень интересно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Можно сказать и _У меня щиплет в ране._


----------



## Zaika

GCRaistlin said:


> Обсуждение с окружающими меня носителями языка показало равную приемлемость вариантов _У меня щиплет рана_ и _У меня щиплет рану._


В самом деле это очень интересно!!
Теперь любопытно узнать, какой вариант более распространен.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Тут всё будет зависеть от того, какой смысл говорящий вкладывает во фразу:
_У меня щиплет рана_ - Болезненные ощущения доставляет сама рана.
_У меня щиплет рану_ - Нечто вызывает болезненные ощущения, раздражая рану.
_У меня щиплет в ране_ - То же, что предыдущий вариант, но болезненные ощущения присутствуют в глубине раны (это, однако, не означает, что предыдущий вариант подразумевает именно поверхностные болезненные ощущения).


----------



## Zaika

Спасибо за объяснения. 
Одинаковые правила существуют в случае "У меня жжет"?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Одинаковые правила существуют в случае "У меня жжет"?


Обычно говорят "жжет где-то" или "что-то жжет":
_Эта мазь жжет (жжется).
У меня жжет в животе._


----------



## GCRaistlin

Zaika said:


> Одинаковые правила существуют в случае "У меня жжет"?


Да:
_Рана жжёт.
У меня жжёт рану._


----------



## Zaika

Хорошо. А в случае существительного множественного числа, как например "глаза", будет правильно "у меня жжет глаза" или "у меня жгут глаза"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Только _У меня жжёт глаза._


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Хорошо. А в случае существительного множественного числа, как например "глаза", будет правильно "у меня жжет глаза" или "у меня жгут глаза"?


Impersonal construction: _У меня [что-то] жжёт глаза_ (а не сами глаза жгут что-то).


----------



## Zaika

Как в случае прошедшего времени? 
Правильные следующие фразы? 
Благодарю заранее за помощь.

1) у меня пощипало рану/в ране от йода 
2) у меня йод пощипал рану 
3) у меня жжало живот/в животе от кислотности 
4) у меня кислотность жжал живот


----------



## Maroseika

1. "Пощипало" обычно используется с каким-то дополнением:
Рану немного пощипало.
Ничего страшного, пощипало и прошло.

2. "Щипать" в этом значении используется безлично:
От йода рану щипет.

3-4. Правильная форма прошедшего времени - жгло. Этот глагол в данном значении также используется в безличной форме:
Из-за повышенной кислотности у меня постоянно жжёт (жгло) в животе.


----------



## Zaika

Здравствуйте. Если субъект фраза множественного числа, как все изменится? 

1) Усы кота щиплют руки 
2) руки щиплет от усов кота

3) ожоги жгут кожу 
4) кожу жжет от ожогов

Какая из них правильная фраза?


----------



## nizzebro

Zaika said:


> 1) Усы кота щиплют руки
> 2) руки щиплет от усов кота
> 
> 3) ожоги жгут кожу
> 4) кожу жжет от ожогов


Всё правильно, только я бы сказал "Усы кота щекочут руки" и "рукам щекотно от усов кота".
Щипать - болезненное ощущение (сжатие пальцами, пинцетом, зуд раны или действие кислоты).
Про мужские усы дети могут сказать "щиплют", если волосы жёсткие, но не про кота.


----------

